# Did anybody experienced easy bond?



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been last week at rspca and couple brought bunny without from teeth to bond him with girl without teeth. She used to be very territorial and would go for you if you went near her so i was worried abou that bond even with two of them without teeth
It was so easy-they loved each other straight away.
I am just bonding Miles and Ginny and...touch wood no fighting no humping-they are now in their room in one tray (Ginny tray) eating -they are running around in the room and there is no tension. I know this is very promising but could this still go wrong? He is now 5.5 weeks after castration -she seems quite submissive but there was nothing to suggest dominance in this pair-no humps no fights -she kept her head down when w came to her?is this mean he is the boss?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Every bond is different, so I would still keep a close eye. 

They can get a bit bolder and test the bond/challenge the heirarchy at the 48 hour mark - and dusk and dawn can be risky times.

We have only had one pair that bonded almost instantly. The rest have been tricky one way or the other. But then most of ours are nethies - or needy bunnies with health issues.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are in spare bedroom so I am going to sleep with them tonight -I may take them for a drive soon to make bond stronger.
She lies 'flat' very comfortable. I hope it will work out-it will be nicer for them and easier for me-plus when Heidi looks after them she doesn't have to keep changing them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

My quickest bond was 5 mins flat, with Rhythm and Rascal. Rascal was only 13/14 weeks old so the lack of hormones made it a breeze.

However as Summer said, every bond is different so although signs are good at the moment don't let your guard down until they are fully comfortable with their full enclosure :thumbup1:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

The nighttime was ok-few chase but nothing major but I have decided make there space smaller and they are seen ok at that moment they were even lying next to each other.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I couldn't get it one when they were sleeping together as soon as they have seen me they both been up


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad it's going OK. Just take it steady, and increase space gradually, when they seem settled. Miles looks very perky!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

When i bonded Poppy with Sooty and then Poppy with Bobby they got on instantly, not fighting or anything.

My ones ive done more recently havent been so plain sailing ha


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are seem ok -I have left them yesterday on their own and was keep checking on them every so often-I wasn't sleeping with them either and there was no signs of fighting.
I am going to keep them in pen for today and tomorrow and I will remove panels tomorrow night as on Wednesday I am off so I can see all day how they behave.
I hope everything still go smoothly as it is nice for them to have friend.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funky said:


> They are seem ok -I have left them yesterday on their own and was keep checking on them every so often-I wasn't sleeping with them either and there was no signs of fighting.
> I am going to keep them in pen for today and tomorrow and I will remove panels tomorrow night as on Wednesday I am off so I can see all day how they behave.
> I hope everything still go smoothly as it is nice for them to have friend.


Wouldn't it be better just to increase the space?
Especially as you will be out the following day, or is that what you meant?

If you just remove the panels you will be increasing the space far too quickly so could end up with territorial behaviour at best, or a broken down bond :confused5:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have already increase yesterday and I ma going to increase more tonight so by Thursday if all goes well thy can have all room.
Tomorrow night I will try to remove panels and as if I give them more spar today tomorrow next step will be whole room obviously depends on their behaviour. Than I will be with them all night and I am off Wednesday so will see if they will chase eah other -if so I will make space smaller again.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Makes more sense, it sounded like you were just going to remove the panels :lol:
I would still be wary of doing it the day before you have to be out, but then I am very cautious when it comes to bonding as i have seen it go wrong so many times lol


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Heidi will be at our home as she will be bunnysit them


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Bit of update-they seem ok, happy with each other.
Summersky-Miles seems very happy, very friendly, I am so glad we could take him. I hope those two work out-We have tried to bond ginny with Oscar Elliot and Kimi didn't work, with hodge didnt work, with group didnt work-maybe she was waiting for him


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

One more picture


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

They look happy :thumbup1:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just think, Miles wouldn't be here now, if it weren't for you.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They have acted on their own and they pushed panels and had a run on whole room last night. I have put them back to pen again but see what happens as they now know how to escape.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George and Lottie bonded very easily compared to Miffy and George. I think perhaps because Miffy had been on her own for 2 years where as Lottie was use to company


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Brilliant - fingers crossed they are happy ever after. 

Sadly bonding my three didn't work out a few weeks ago but it didn't turn sour straight away. All hell broke loose about 36 hours after introducing them


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Brilliant - fingers crossed they are happy ever after.
> 
> Sadly bonding my three didn't work out a few weeks ago but it didn't turn sour straight away. All hell broke loose about 36 hours after introducing them


Similar like Ginny and Hodge-they have been ok over weekend and than all
Sudden they were fighting and there was
No way they will work -he ripped her nose she was bleeding, had to go to emergency. I don't wait too long as you can see either is going to be ok or not.when I have tried to bond her in group she was fine but Barbie picked on her all te time-poor Ginny didn't deserve that so I have removed her from group.
I have increased their space-the funny thing is that they pushed panels again so when I got home i could see they have been out waiting for me and food.
It is shame when bonding doesn't work-but
I always think it is with bunnies like with people -some people we like,some
Not and I wouldn't like to stuck with somebody who I don't like all the time so I never push too much-either is work or not. I have 3 attempts to bond Funky and Stuart-with funky being so fragile is even more difficult as I don't want him to fight as this will upset him


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Funky said:


> Similar like Ginny and Hodge-they have been ok over weekend and than all
> Sudden they were fighting and there was
> No way they will work -he ripped her nose she was bleeding, had to go to emergency. I don't wait too long as you can see either is going to be ok or not.when I have tried to bond her in group she was fine but Barbie picked on her all te time-poor Ginny didn't deserve that so I have removed her from group.
> I have increased their space-the funny thing is that they pushed panels again so when I got home i could see they have been out waiting for me and food.
> ...


My girl was fine with both boys - I might bond her with one and rescue another girl to bond with the other boy. It knocked the wind out my sails really and I haven't tried since because I don't want anyone hurt


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would say my two were easy to bond, it was me who took a long time to settle down. 

There was a bit of humping by Barney when Betty got a bit active but I could distract Barney really easily and the humping did last long.

I have to say it isn't an experience I want to repeat. I will definitely get my next bun from a rescue and let them do the bonding, whatever the cost seriously for me it would be worth it.


----------



## georginaspets (Sep 8, 2013)

Every bond is unique. I bonded my buck and doe last year and it took just 4 days. I'm currently trying to bond them with another doe (started on Saturday) and I have a feeling it will take a while as there has been some biting.


----------

